
One in Seven Registered .NET Domain Names Have an Unregistered .COM - matt1
http://www.leandomainsearch.com/blog/25-one-in-seven-registered--net-domain-names-have-an-unregistered--com
======
chaddeshon
This shocks me. Before reading this, I would have guess the number would have
been close to 1 in 50 or even 1 in 100.

